# Jordan Mill tournament



## dirttracker84 (Apr 21, 2017)

OK folks, remember April 29TH  we will have our next jon-boat tournament at Jordan Mill Pond out of Sandersville,Ga off of hwy 88 or the FallLine Freeway as some may know it by $20/person and $5 for big fish safe light until 2:00pm winner takes all.. any info. or directions  needed you can text or call me at 706-914-6882 Thanks Ronald


----------



## dirttracker84 (Apr 26, 2017)

It's almost here people 3 more days,time to get the reels spooled up,the battery charged, cooler cleaned, and the boat checked out for Saturday hope to see y'all there.

P.S.Don't forget the sunscreen looks like it's going to sunny and hot!!!!


----------



## 61BelAir (Apr 29, 2017)

My wife and I are planning on being there in the morning with kayaks again.  We've never been to Jordan Mill and have wanted to fish it for awhile now.  Google Earth shows it having lots of lily pads all the way around it, but I realize that could be outdated.  Guess we'll find out in a few hours.  See ya'll there.


----------



## dirttracker84 (Apr 29, 2017)

Great to see y'all again, just wish we would have caught more fish.But we will try it again on the 13th I'm going to update the schedule and take the Clarks Hill tournament off,and also like we talked about making the entry $20 a boat and not per person.Hope y'all will plan to attend.Thanks Ronald


----------



## 61BelAir (May 2, 2017)

We had a good time.  Beautiful place and we enjoyed watching all the water snakes swimming around.  Most everyone was gone when I got paddled back up.  Did anyone else catch anything?  I caught one bass about 14" and a small jack.  Both were on a tx rigged lizard just out from the pads.  I had a few bites in/on the pads, but mostly they completely missed.  After ya'll left I lost a nice jack right at the kayak and caught a mussel below the spillway.  I have hooked a few before accidentally but this one literally "bit" my fluke.  I had a time prying it open to get my weight and hook out.  It cut through my 50 lb braid like butter and bit the fluke in half.  I also picked up a silver dollar sized soft shell turtle.  My wife got some pictures I'll try to post.  I'm going to try to make it back on the 13th.   Shannon won't be able to go, but I might be able to talk a friend into bringing his jon boat.


----------



## dirttracker84 (May 6, 2017)

Looking forward to it...


----------

